# Slate aquascaping



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello all,

I have been looking through many of the tank pictures on the website, and i see that many people use slate mixed with other rocks. I have a 75g tank that i would like to make all mbuna. there are a few mbuna in there now, but other than that it is my parent's weird mix of fish.

Im worried though, because the current setup uses only slate, and i dont think there are enough hiding places for all mbuna. I prefer not to mix rocks...

that being said, any suggestions (hopefully pictures!) on how to suit my mbuna with just slate? I guess im not totally closed off to adding other rocks, but only as a last resort.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I went to the "Your Tanks" section, used the dropdown arrow to get to the Malawi Mbuna section, and on the 2nd page found this one titled Mbuna Madness:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/disp ... 9&group=MM
hth,


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

i used slate, and the best way i found to really build good caves and ccracks was to use a big rock as a base and really lean and pile everything off that one big rock, i tried to make cave and honestly it just didnt look natural finally i just started moving rocks around diggin some in the ground propping them up and just piling them on top of each other and i finally got a good set up...Basically dont tryto hard and just pile you will eventually get a nice natural look.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The best way is to just toss it in and let it lay. Its the only natural way otherwise your gunna end up with caves that look like Flintstones houses.

You could also toss in some slate thats not flat for more of a natural structure.

I personally stay away from the flat slabs of slate.


----------

